# FS Colors / Revell colors



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I've got the new C-17 kit from Revell and it lists the colors to be used. Is there a way to find the correlation between those colors used by Revell and the FS numbers and/or the Testors Model Master paints?

Jeff


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

try this, and notice theres 2 parts
tons of usefull stuff on this site
hope this helps
http://www.ipmsstockholm.org/helpdesk.asp#color_charts


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I never trust kit painting guides anyway. A better approach would be to research (or ask say on Hyperscale) what paints are used on the real plane and then just buy those in your favorite model paint brand.

Kit companies usually are close but often off in color suggestions anyway. So even if Revell says to use XYZ that doesnt mean thats the right color.


----------

